# weird question



## backhoelover (Jun 14, 2015)

does anyone on here have a service manual for a 98 arctic cat 300 4x4 i need one BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 14, 2015)

I would post up in large equipment.


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 15, 2015)

seen your form on mower lifts i have mower jack ez has a push mower table adapter also a tools bench adapter sold separate it liftes 300 lbs now if you are also wanting to lift your atv you might want to look into one of the heavy duty models try mojack.com


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 15, 2015)

I ended up using a couple of jack stands. Thanks though! Hope you find that service manual.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jun 18, 2015)

Have you hit this link yet? Looks like there might be a link, about mid page.
I did see someone saying that parts of it aren't there.

I have no idea if the individual links, in the page work though 
Or how close this might get to what you're looking for
As a "native southerner", I've not (yet) had a plausible excuse for digging into the snow toys or the info.

http://www.vintagesnow.com/Arctic-cat.html


----------

